# Lineal de 300w y Excitador de 25 watts clon m31



## opelk180 (May 26, 2011)

Hola a todos:

He utilizado el buscador del foro y san google, pero nada he encontrado. Si alguien tiene algo, estaria muy agradecido.

Tenemos entre manos un proyecto de radio comunitaria y hemos comprado luego de mucho mucho sacrificio un equipo M31, compuesto de procesador de sonido, exitador de 25W y potencia de 300 W, junto con una consolita y antena paragüita.

Hemos montado todo y se nos plantea el problema a la hora de ajustar todo para que se escuche lo mejor posible.

Detallo a continuacion los controles "tocables" desde afuera.

Procesador: en la parte trasera dos potes al lado de cada entrada de cada canal, y un solo pote en el otro extremo. En el frente tiene 4 luces por cada canal. Segun he leido, habria que poner la consola de sonido con su master en el maximo, y darle señal (musica?) en uno de sus canales. Luego ajustar los potes de cada canal, de manera tal que 3 de las 4 luces de cada canal esten encendidas todo el tiempo y "pique" ocasionalmente la 4. El "tercer" pote supongo que debe regular el nivel de salida.

Exitador: Es estetiene un solo pote en la parte trasera (debe regular en nivel de entrada supongo). En el frente tiene una escala de unos cuantos led y un switch que conmuta aparentemente lo que muestran los led. En una posicion el nivel de modulacion y en la otra la potencia enviada a la potencia.
Ya viene de fabrica seteado a la frecuencia a utilizar.

Potencia: M31 de 300W no homologada.


La pregunta o la información que se nos esta dificultando obtener es como seria mas o menos el proceso paso a paso para calibrar el conjunto, de manera de obtener en el receptor, la mejor calidad posible.

Desde ya muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda.


----------



## elgriego (May 26, 2011)

Hola opelk180.El ajuste del procesador es tal como indica en el texto que describis,Los dos potes de entrada regulan el nivel de entrada procedentes desde la consola y el tercer pote regula la salida del procesador ,podes dejarlo totalmente abierto ,es decir a maxima señal,en cuanto al ajuste del exitador ,tenes que situarlo en el modo modulacion y ajustar el pote trasero para que el indicador de nivel ,llegue hasta donde dice 100% en los picos maximos de modulacion ,es decir en los golpes de las canciones, la barra de leds debe marcar hasta ese punto sin pasarse ,ese es todo el ajuste,por supuesto que ese tipo de ajustes se realizan con instrumental,pero el ajuste obtenido con el metodo que sugiere M31 da buenos resultados ,exitos con el proyecto y felicitaciones,ante cualquier consulta no dudes en preguntar.

Atte El Griego.


----------



## claudio230 (May 26, 2011)

hola primero yo no pondria la consola al maximo sino que la pondria con sonido y ajustaria esta hasta que de 0 db  en su vumetro, luego ajustaria las entradas del procesador hasta que los 3 primeros leds prendan y el 4 eventualmente en algun pico, por ultimo ajustaria la salida del procesador al medio e iria ajustando la entrada del excitador hasta obtener el 100% en su vumetro marcado en el mismo, por ultimo notaras asi que por ahi suena un poco mas baja que las demas emisoras es por que todo el mundo sobremodula, podes darle un poquito mas solo un poquito mas a la entrada de excitador.
Todo esto es un ajuste de audio con respecto a la radio frecuencia si tenes todo montado y no tenes ROE en principio esta todo bien, para mejorar la cobertura de tu radio tendras que ver que coaxil tenes y cambiar la paraguita por dipolos dos, cuatro o mas.


----------



## opelk180 (May 26, 2011)

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas. Ni bien tengamos el segundo round con el equipo, les comento como fue.

Una vez instalado todo y al aire, les paso la frecuencia y el lugar (para que sea sorpresa en donde estamos).

Saludos.


----------



## yamilo12 (Feb 19, 2013)

Que tal amigos del foro les cuento que tengo un modulo de 300 watts de 2 transistore de 150 cada uno y exitador de 25watts creeria que son un clon m31 por lo que eh visto en algunos lados, mi pregunta es si ustedes me pueden ayudar a averiguar cual es el tip que lleva una plaqueta que creo que es para regular los voltajes del exitador.y sobre lo que posiblemente podria tener el modulo un amigo que repara tv me dijo que el transformador de es de 48 v esta quemado adjunto las imagenes


----------



## marcelocg (Feb 26, 2013)

Lo que marcas en la imagen puede ser un TIP31C este es el driver del TIP35C que debería estar en el disipador aunque en la imagen no se ve la numeración(esta es la configuración original que lleva el regulador de la m31). Con respecto del modulo de potencia deberías probar bien el puente rectificador una vez me paso con un modulo m31 que tenia quemado el puente y no me di cuenta que casi cambio el transformador pensando que este estaba quemado, al medir continuidad en el primario del lado donde entran los 220v siempre da un valor menor o igual a 4 ohm.-


----------



## yamilo12 (Feb 27, 2013)

gracias marcelocg por tu respuesta   todavía estoy tratando de repara este bicho  ose vos me decis que es un trip 31c?
en la imagen donde están los transistores justamente arriba hay dos resistor o como se llame  no se ami punto de vista están quemado...fuera de valor que decís vos ??? a hora me fijo si es el puente rectificador... creo que con tu ayuda lo voy a solucionar gracias 
por las dudas alguien tendrias el pcb de ese regulador donde va el tip las pista que tiene este se borro devido al calentamiento


----------



## marcelocg (Feb 28, 2013)

A cual imagen te referís con lo de las resistencias? a las del modulo de potencia? si son esas yo diría que si la trates de cambiar por el excesivo calor que levantan los transistores de potencia recordá que tenes 300W muchas veces se salen de valor. Comenta mas sobre como marcha la reparación. te adjunto el planito para que veas el tema de las pistas.-


----------



## yamilo12 (Mar 6, 2013)

marcelocg dijo:


> A cual imagen te referís con lo de las resistencias? a las del modulo de potencia? si son esas yo diría que si la trates de cambiar por el excesivo calor que levantan los transistores de potencia recordá que tenes 300W muchas veces se salen de valor. Comenta mas sobre como marcha la reparación. te adjunto el planito para que veas el tema de las pistas.-



hola amigo mira el excitador gracias a vos esta reparado pero calienta mucho en la parte final no se a hora estoy por agregarle un ventilador ya que este clon no tiene ni un culer por ningún lado... sobre el tema del modulo a hora a la noche sin falta lo hago y me fijo si es el trafo o el puente rectificador...ojala sea el puente por q*UE* me ahorro algo de dinero.
 una pregunta ¿sabes como subirle la potencia al excitador por q*UE *en el caso de no andar no me queda otra de arrancar con el excitador a máxima potencia osea a 25 watts a hora creo que esta en unos 6 7 u 8 watts ya que si me paso de eso corro el riesgo de quemar alguno de los dos transistor  Atte. Yamil  



marcelocg dijo:


> . te adjunto el planito para que veas el tema de las pistas.-



Me gustaría si no es mucho pedir el diseño de ese planito en pcb   así cambio algo de este excitador y lo hago mas profesional  ya que el mio creo que es muy cacero gracias amigo marcelocg


----------



## marcelocg (Mar 7, 2013)

Hola yamilo disculpa por la demora en responder, fíjate bien que partes calientan si calienta el regulador de fuente también osea el tip35 significa que tienes problemas de excesivo ROE en antena, muy buena decisión de tu parte en ponerle un cooler a la etapa de salida.Que estas usando para ponerlo en marcha? a la antena me refiero. con respecto al PCB mis disculpas no lo tengo. al excitador le levantas la potencia con el potenciometro que aparece en la plaquita junto al tip31c medí cuantos volt tenes ahora entre el cable que va a la etapa de salida y maza o chasis, anotala si es posible con los decimales incluidos ej: 11,25v y teniendo conectado el medidor de voltaje en ese mismo lugar, proba de un lado a otro y fíjate para que lado aumenta mas el voltaje dale para ese lado que aumenta y tendrás mas potencia de salida 3/4 de vuelta en el pote estará bien, tampoco quieras exprimirlo al máximo sino chau salida.
una pregunta ¿el trafo del modulo de potencia tiene los plásticos derretidos o el papel aislante totalmente carbonizado? el puente rectificador entre ninguna de sus 4 patas tiene que medir menos de 100 ohms generalmente son 400 ohm y algo, pruebalo como lo que es, varios diodos, no como resistencia, tiene que estar desconectado del trafo y de todo otro circuito de la etapa de potencia.-

A la espera de tu buen progreso.-


----------



## yamilo12 (Mar 13, 2013)

marcelocg dijo:


> Hola yamilo disculpa por la demora en responder, fíjate bien que partes calientan si calienta el regulador de fuente también osea el tip35 significa que tienes problemas de excesivo ROE en antena,-



hola marce  estube de viaje por problemas de salud acabo de leer tu mensaje respecto al tema lo que calentaba es la parte final la que sale al modulo...con un amigo cambiamos el tip y pusimos el tip 31c y no calienta para nada esa parte no se a que se debio que se rostizo...cuando pusimos el nuevo tip lo hicimos en su laboratorio pero sin instrumental adecuado lo prendimos sin antenas por unos minutos y por eso calento a hora lo que veo es que prendio todo bien cambiamos lo que estaba fuera de valor...nos fijamos si el puente rectificador estaba bien y esta bien el trafo no tira 48 v tira 55 y en unos minutos tira 56v respecto al voltaje del trafo esta bien ese voltaje 55 ?? o es mucho para el modulo.
 Tambien a hora al aire sale con un subido molestozo no se a que se debe??' la computadora la consola todo esta bien antes no tiraba ese sumbido ddddddddddddsssssssssssssss adjunto unas imagenes en marcha el equipo.


----------



## marcelocg (Mar 13, 2013)

Me alegro mucho que ya lo tengas funcionando, Felicitaciones!!!!. El zumbido que tenes es casi seguro que tienes excesivo ROE tendrías que medir con un wattimetro la antena. Por lo que veo en las fotos estas teniendo un excesivo consumo en el modulo de potencia según el amperimetro esta consumiendo al rededor de 8 Amp. si bien es un clon sus características con el original son casi las misma, debería trabajar, con la antena bien calibrada, con 6 Amp. o menos. Proba con el excitador solo conectado al modulo de potencia sin estar prendido este, solo el excitador debes tener prendido y escucha si sigue el zumbido.-


----------



## exetv (Mar 13, 2013)

que transistor utiliza en la etapa de potencia? saludos


----------



## freddy865 (Mar 14, 2013)

estimado amigo quisiera uqe me hiciese llegar un circuito de modulo M31, de 300wts, tengo un inconveniente con uno de ellos si , gracias; freddy


----------



## elgriego (Mar 14, 2013)

Hola fredy,cual necesitas el homologado o el tradicional,lo digo por la fuente!!!unos es a trafo y el otro swiching,A proposito que falla te hace.

Saludos.


----------



## franc0 (Mar 14, 2013)

me gustaria mucho el diagrama del amplificador de este transmisor si pudieras ponerlo mi amigo seria genial gracias


----------



## elgriego (Mar 14, 2013)

Hola franco,cual de los dos?

Saludos.


----------



## yamilo12 (Mar 14, 2013)

hola amigo griego como estas  ? buenas noche...a mi me gustaria si es posible el plano homologado creo que es unos de lo que te pide el afsca...yo estoy en busca de los planos del exitador pero con todas sus etapas ya que tengo varios problemas con el mio .un amigo me ayudo a reparar pero sale un sumbido raro segun mi amigo es por que tengo problemas de roe en la antena yo estoy convencido que es mi exitador bueno griego ala espero de tu pronta respuesta Atte Yamil


----------



## yamilo12 (Mar 15, 2013)

exetv dijo:


> que transistor utiliza en la etapa de potencia? saludos




hola amigo como estas como veras en la imagen esta pintado de color rojo lo que hizo el tecnico aplicar un poco de maña para que nadie sepa cual es...pero buscas en goo transistor de 150 watts rf y salen  lo unico  que tnes que hace cortar unas de sus pata por lo que vi.el lo hizo asi en frente mio...saludos


----------



## tiago (Mar 15, 2013)

yamilo12 dijo:


> hola amigo como estas como veras en la imagen esta pintado de color rojo lo que hizo el tecnico aplicar un poco de maña para que nadie sepa cual es



*[OFFTOPIC /on]*
Consejo: cambia de técnico 

Saludos.
*[OFFTOPIC /off]*


----------



## lvluis (Mar 15, 2013)

Hola a todos entre la potencia M31 tradicional y homologada lo unico que cambia es la fuente y los indicadores que por cierto son una cag... me quedo mil veces con la aguja como indicador de consumo Amper después lo que es la placa de pot es la misma no cambia en nada y el excitador a diferencia del tradicional es que le ponen el cristal aparte del pll en una caja de metal yo en particular prefiero la linea homologada de mafer que tiene mas tecnología que m31 los de m31 ya se quedaron muy en el pasado con sus equipos saludos.


----------



## yamilo12 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hola amigo tenes mucha razón sobre los equipos M 31
Quedaron muy en el pasado...no se cual sera el motivo que no cambian nada pero en fin.
alguno o vos amigo griego tenes el plano del excitador y estaría bueno que subas el del modulo para poder guiarc un poco yo te comento tengo un clon y lo hice reparar muchas veces y el Técnico de acá se aprovecha mucho de nosotros en realidad es uno de los 3 técnicos en mi provincia hoy lo tengo andando gracias ami amigo Marcelo bueno a la espera de tu respuesta saludos para todos


----------



## elgriego (Mar 15, 2013)

Hola gente aqui les mando lo solicitado,Es la version homologada del Exitador M31 y del amplificador lineal,espero les sea de utilidad.


Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## exetv (Mar 15, 2013)

el ampli M31 hasta donde yo lo e visto usa el MRF151G y ese no parece ser dicho transistor, por lo que compararlo me parece erroneo, ojo solo es mi opinion


----------



## yamilo12 (Mar 15, 2013)

exetv dijo:


> el ampli M31 hasta donde yo lo e visto usa el MRF151G y ese no parece ser dicho transistor, por lo que compararlo me parece erroneo, ojo solo es mi opinion



Si tenes mucha razón lleva ese transistor. Es mas el mio llevaba un macom mrf 151G. Pero me cuando se me quemo el tránsitor no tenia y le puso dos de 150 watts que equivale a 300. Amigo sera que es así de 150 o me mintió??? Y es de menos?


----------



## franc0 (Mar 16, 2013)

mi amigo El Griego te pido por favor que puedas poner la placa impresa la etapa donde se encuentra el transistor c2630 me interesaria armarlo ya que no parece muy complejo de realizarlo


----------



## elgriego (Mar 16, 2013)

Bueno que pedigueños que son Che .jajaja

Este diseño no es mio ,me lo paso un colega,pero funciona perfectamente.

El sintetizador ya esta en el foro,lo subio otro colega,Busquenlon....!!!! 


Saludos.


----------



## yamilo12 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ya qué estamos en m 31 es algo malo que la aguja de amperes marqué 8o mas??  Otra pregunta la aguja del modulo que tengo cuando esta apagado marca 2?? Alguien me podría decir a que se debe muchas gracias


----------



## yamilo12 (Mar 17, 2013)

marcelocg dijo:


> Me alegro mucho que ya lo tengas funcionando, Felicitaciones!!!!. El zumbido que tenes es casi seguro que tienes excesivo ROE tendrías que medir con un wattimetro la antena. Por lo que veo en las fotos estas teniendo un excesivo consumo en el modulo de potencia según el amperimetro esta consumiendo al rededor de 8 Amp. si bien es un clon sus características con el original son casi las misma, debería trabajar, con la antena bien calibrada, con 6 Amp. o menos. Proba con el excitador solo conectado al modulo de potencia sin estar prendido este, solo el excitador debes tener prendido y escucha si sigue el zumbido.-



hola como estas Marcelo muchas gracias por tus ayuda acá en el foro a hora esta en marcha la radio. Como te dije estimado amigo marce yo no dispongo de materiales para calibrar la antena y carga fantasma nada de eso  me pone un poco mal eso' te comento sabes probé el excitador solo con la antena igual sale el zumbido también note que sale muy pero muy bajo una radio en mi dial pero casi nada el centro musical tiene que estar en máximo volumen para escuchar y luego de unos segundo se va??  También la aguja de amperes cuando vino el Técnico a cambiar los transistor quedo en dos amperes cuando esta apagado sin corriente y cuando se prende el modulo queda en 8 amp el me dijo si sube más de ocho llámame urgente pero en 8 esta bien!!!  Me quede tranquilo por lo que me dijo. 

*Como no cumplo las Normas del Foro me editaron el mensaje @ Normas del Foro .Com*​


----------



## elgriego (Mar 17, 2013)

Hola yamilo12,tenes un M31 o un clon?Con respecto a tu pregunta ,te pregunto ,que potencia de salida esta entregandotu equipo ? Por lo general los M31 Medidos con bird y carga de la misma marca,entregan en su salida y sin filtro de armonicos ,solo con el stub interior, 250w ,con 48v de vcc y 7.5 amp de consumo,eso es lo normal en mi trabajo diario.

Si el equipo marca mas de 8 amp ,lo estamos exigiendo demasiado,y corremos el riesgo de destruir al transistor,eso no quiere decir que existan cientos de emisoras con el amperimetro enroscado cercano a lo 10amp y nunca se queman,eso depende de cada colega! en mi caso considero y realizo la siguiente comparacion, pùedo tener un auto que en recta levanta los 240kmh,pero no puedo usarlo toda la vida a esa velocidad,con los transistores pasa lo mismo ,el Mrf 151g segun su hoja de datos ,puede entregar 320w,pero ese es su maximo. Siempre es bueno tener un margen de seguridad,conosco equipos comerciales de origen norteamericano ,que usan dicho transistor para obtener 100w a su salida.

En Vhf FM si queremos incrementar nuestro alcance ,unos wats mas, No hacen la diferencia,Veamos si tengo 250,y enrosco el trimmer de salida ,o fuerzo a la etapa y salgo con 300 ?,voy a llegar mas lejos?,Por supuesto que No!!  Si tenia 250 y ahora puse un 1kw,Voy a llegar mas lejos ,por supuesto que si.si aumento la ganancia de mi sistema irradiante ,voy a mejorar mi alcance por supuesto que si,Por supuesto que todo esto que te digo depende de las condiciones del espectro radioelectrico de tu zona y de la geografiia del mismo,Eso Si ,lo que siempre garpa es la altura ,a mas altura mas alcance.

Con respecto a tu amplificador final ,tendria que ver el circuito para opinar mas en profundidad,pero sin excitacion no tendria que existir consumo,a no ser que la etapa final este autoscilando,Lo cual provocaria un desbarajuste en todo el dial y ya te hubieran golpeado la puerta los vecinos, por que no los dejas Ni escuchar otras radios, ni ver la tele jaja!!! O! Casi seguro, tu amperimetro este trabado mecanicamente en 2amp.

Saludos.

Pd, Cuando desenchufas el equipo el amp ,cuanto marca?


----------



## yamilo12 (Mar 17, 2013)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola yamilo12,tenes un M31 o un clon?Con respecto a tu pregunta ,te pregunto ,que potencia de salida esta entregandotu equipo ? Por lo general los M31 Medidos con bird y carga de la misma marca,entregan en su salida y sin filtro de armonicos ,solo con el stub interior, 250w ,con 48v de vcc y 7.5 amp de consumo,eso es lo normal en mi trabajo diario.
> 
> Si el equipo marca mas de 8 amp ,lo estamos exigiendo demasiado,y corremos el riesgo de destruir al transistor,eso no quiere decir que existan cientos de emisoras con el amperimetro enroscado cercano a lo 10amp y nunca se queman,eso depende de cada colega! en mi caso considero y realizo la siguiente comparacion, pùedo tener un auto que en recta levanta los 240kmh,pero no puedo usarlo toda la vida a esa velocidad,con los transistores pasa lo mismo ,el Mrf 151g segun su hoja de datos ,puede entregar 320w,pero ese es su maximo. Siempre es bueno tener un margen de seguridad,conosco equipos comerciales de origen norteamericano ,que usan dicho transistor para obtener 100w a su salida.
> 
> ...



hola amigo griego respecto a tus preguntar mi equipo es un clon m31 ...cuando yo lo desenchufo queda en dos el amperimetro sobre el voltaje del trafo es de 55 volt. Tengo las fotos subidas de mi equipo lineal de 300watts y excitador de 25 clon m31 te agradecería que paces por hay  Atte yamil


----------



## homebrew (Mar 18, 2013)

Tenes el amperimetro adelantado mecanicamente para indicar 8 amp en funcionamiento cuando lo real es 6 y chirolitas, al apagar el equipo tiene que quedar a 0 ajusta la aguja con el tornillo frontal en el instrumento

Saludos Homebrew


----------



## yamilo12 (Mar 18, 2013)

homebrew dijo:


> Tenes el amperimetro adelantado mecanicamente para indicar 8 amp en funcionamiento cuando lo real es 6 y chirolitas, al apagar el equipo tiene que quedar a 0 ajusta la aguja con el tornillo frontal en el instrumento
> 
> Saludos Homebrew



Muchas gracias amigo te debo una.  Voy a apagarlo y lo voy a hacer muchas gracias por las ayudas amigos un abrazo a la distancia


----------



## lvluis (Mar 18, 2013)

Hola a todos yamilo esa pot tiene dos mitades del mrf151g están cortados a la mitad generalmente cuando se queman se quema solo un lado del transistor por eso se corta y se usa asi como esta. Lo que no me gusta es la resistencia de 220ohm que tiene en la entrada esta recalentada tendrías que cambiar y las del bias tiene resistencias de 2.7k cuando debería llevar de 2.2k el consumo de 8A esta bien en el caso de que no tengas nada de roe en tu antena con 6A o menos como dicen mas arriba no pasas los 200w con 8A si no tenes nada de roe estas en 300W prácticamente y no le afecta en nada yo tengo mi potencia trabajando en 8A desde hace mas de 7 años y sin problemas.



Con respecto al zumbido que tenes eso esta viniendo del excitador yo también tuve ese problema, el transistor de salida de la fuente es un tip35c y el mas chico el que esta en placa reguladora es un tip31c el zumbido generalmente es por mal ajuste del excitador o por la fuente que no se banca para eso tendrías que ajustar con un analizador de espectro.
Tu amperimetro tiene que estar en 0 cuando tu pot esta apagada ponele en 0 tu instrumento fijate si atrás del amperimetro tiene una bobina o algo, ese instrumento es de solo 1A no es para 10A como tendría que tener en todo caso cambiale por uno que sea de 10A ese indicador es el alma de tu equipo.


----------



## marcelocg (Mar 18, 2013)

Hola estimado yamil por lo que veo, tal vez estés teniendo un problemita con la etapa del excitador, puede ser que la fuente no este bien filtrada, abría que ver si los filtros grandes de la fuente están bien o bien agregar mas valor. en especial deberias ver el filtrado que hace en la placa del PLL ahí es por donde se ingresa el sonido. En cuanto a la etapa de potencia, esta bien el amperaje, como describís el problema del amperimetro esta en seis, lo normal y recomendado de fabrica para el correcto trabajo de la potencia.


----------



## yamilo12 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hola amigo griego esta bien 
Que el trafo tire 55 volt???  O es mucho para el modulo con respecto al amperimetro quedo en 6y un poquito mas.; estuvo viendo que cuando esta en 6 amp tira 200watts??  Osea si le subo a 250 no llego mas lejos yo tengo una torre de 32 metros y en mi ciudad no hay muchos edificios altos yo noto que mi radio como que se quiere perder la señal y otras fm no... una radio de un amigo tiene los mismos equipos y no le suced  eso tiene una torre mas pequeña que la mía??  Bueno amigos  les. Mando un abrazo
saludos yamilo


----------



## elgriego (Mar 19, 2013)

Hola yamilo,Me parece un poco alta esa tension,hace la siguiente prueba,apaga el exitador y medi ese voltage En el Amplificador lineal,Los 55v,asi sabemos si aumenta o baja,Si Aumenta el trafo entrega demasiado voltage,Si baja, a digamos 48 ,50v ,significa ,o que en la alimentacion existe presencia de Rf ,o que tu tester miente ,justamente por la presencia de Rf.

Fijate si el trafo que alimenta al lineal ,tiene punto medio,si es asi talves se podria cambiar   a esa derivacion y ver si entrega menos voltage.

Con respecto a la cobertura ,son diversos los factores que imfluyen,en ella Tu transmisor esta perfectamente ajustado?,Tenes en buenas condiciones tu antena?,que tipo de dipolos usas? ,cuantos,que tipo de coaxil usas para llevar la señal desde el transmisor hasta la antena,La antena se adapta correctamente al transmisor (tenes ondas estacionarias (ROE)?Usas compresor o algun tipo de procesador de audio?Transmitis en estereo?

Como esta el espectro en tu zona,saturado de emisoras ,o todabia quedan lugares libres ,Dame un panorama mejor de como es tu situacion especifica ,de esa manera los colegas del foro y yo te podemos asesorar mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## lvluis (Mar 19, 2013)

Hola Yamilo comenzá por medir la fuente de la potencia sin prender el excitador solo la pot y siempre con antena conectada, si la fuente entrega 55v o 56v esta bien no le afecta al transistor eso baja cuando la potencia trabaja ahora si prendida la potencia y el excitador tenes 55v esta mal y tenes suerte de que no se queme el transistor, (a todo eso siempre controla que tengas los 220v en la red de tu casa y que no varíe), después tenes que poner la aguja de tu amperimetro en 0 si o si y de paso preguntar por una que mida de 0 a 10A realmente esa que tiene no es de 10A es de 0 a 1A por eso tiene los puntos delante de cada numero esa debe tener alguna bobina atrás o algo para que mida en definitiva sirve para guiá pero no es preciso, y si con 5,5A o 6 estas pisando los 200W, otra que cables usas para la subida RG213 o celflex de media y cuantos metros tenes, cuantos dipolos tenes en la torre son abiertos o cerrados saludos


----------



## yamilo12 (Mar 20, 2013)

lvluis dijo:


> Hola Yamilo comenzá por medir la fuente de la potencia sin prender el excitador solo la pot y siempre con antena conectada, si la fuente entrega 55v o 56v esta bien no le afecta al transistor eso baja cuando la potencia trabaja ahora si prendida la potencia y el excitador tenes 55v esta mal y tenes suerte de que no se queme el transistor, (a todo eso siempre controla que tengas los 220v en la red de tu casa y que no varíe



hola estimado  lvluis prendiendo la potencia sin exitador pero conectada la antena ala pote no corro peligro que se queme el transistor...o alguna otra cosa yo cuando medi al trafo saque el fusible y lo medi esta bien asi... me dio ese voltaje 55 volt y en unos segundo 56...si en el caso de prender con el exitador y me da ese voltaje de 55 volt. que hago lo apago y cambio el trafo o como hago para que tire 48 o 50 volt???
 la tension de mi casa es de 220 no varia... nunca tube problemas aparte tengo un estabilizador para los equipos que no permite que suba ni baje a menos que sea muy baja la tension je 




lvluis dijo:


> después tenes que poner la aguja de tu amperimetro en 0 si o si y de paso preguntar por una que mida de 0 a 10A realmente esa que tiene no es de 10A es de 0 a 1A por eso tiene los puntos delante de cada numero esa debe tener alguna bobina atrás o algo para que mida en definitiva sirve para guiá pero no es preciso, y si con 5,5A o 6 estas pisando los 200W, otra que cables usas para la subida RG213 o celflex de media y cuantos metros tenes, cuantos dipolos tenes en la torre son abiertos o cerrados saludos



con respecto al amperaje lvluis ya lo ajuste en 0 y voy a preguntar lo mas antes posible el amp de 0 a 10 es facil instalarlo el amperimetro ?? yo quisiera llegar a los 300watts pero no tengo instrumental para subirle ... el cable que uso es el RG213 uso 4 dipolos abiertos y una torre de 32 m.  hasta pronto amigos cualquier pregunta estoy aca siempre gracias 

Yamilo





marcelocg dijo:


> Hola estimado yamil por lo que veo, tal vez estés teniendo un problemita con la etapa del excitador, puede ser que la fuente no este bien filtrada, abría que ver si los filtros grandes de la fuente están bien o bien agregar mas valor. en especial deberias ver el filtrado que hace en la placa del PLL ahí es por donde se ingresa el sonido. En cuanto a la etapa de potencia, esta bien el amperaje, como describís el problema del amperimetro esta en seis, lo normal y recomendado de fabrica para el correcto trabajo de la potencia.




hola marcelocg  muchas gracias por tu ayuda este fin de semana creo que el sabado apago la radio y chequeo todo... hay te comento si salio ese sumbido molestoso o no!
a hora una pregunta en general como sabria si tengo roe en los equipos ya que yo quiero que el equipo tire sus 300 watts o lo dejo hay que opinan ustedes  muchas gracias 
Yamilo


----------



## lvluis (Mar 21, 2013)

Hola si mediste la fuente de tu pot asi como decis no hay problema con los 55 o 56 que te tira el trafo eso baja no te preocupes siempre que hagas algo con la pot tenes que tener conectada la antena si o si por las dudas nomas yo te sugiero que si te estas metiendo en esto que es rf te consigas un wattimetro lo antes posible, si tenes el 213 común en la subida y estas tirando 200w arriba mas que seguro llegan 180 o un poco mas depende del largo de tu cable, para llegar a los 300w tu potencia tiene que estar bien ajustada con el excitador y trabajando con 7,5 a 8A mas o menos no le afecta en nada al transistor que trabaje en 8A hay gente que dice que tiene que trabajar en 6A esas potencias jamas vi que una potencia sea la marca que sea te tire 250w con 6A es mas para comenzar el ajuste de una potencia se abre todo el trimer de salida y queda mas o menos en eso 5,5 o 6A. ............., yo también me canse de que los (Tecnicos) me roben por eso empece a reparar, hace 8 años que arreglo yo mis equipos y actualmente atiendo a 7 radios acá en corrientes, hay mucha gente que tienen la teoría en la cabeza pero en la practica no van para ningún lado. saludos

Si tenes una foto de la parte de adentro de tu pot ponela quiero ver la protección de roe que tiene.


----------



## yamilo12 (Mar 25, 2013)

lvluis dijo:


> Hola si mediste la fuente de tu pot asi como decis no hay problema con los 55 o 56 que te tira el trafo eso baja no te preocupes siempre que hagas algo con la pot tenes que tener conectada la antena si o si por las dudas nomas yo te sugiero que si te estas metiendo en esto que es rf te consigas un wattimetro lo antes posible, si tenes el 213 común en la subida y estas tirando 200w arriba mas que seguro llegan 180 o un poco mas depende del largo de tu cable, para llegar a los 300w tu potencia tiene que estar bien ajustada con el excitador y trabajando con 7,5 a 8A mas o menos no le afecta en nada al transistor que trabaje en 8A hay gente que dice que tiene que trabajar en 6A esas potencias jamas vi que una potencia sea la marca que sea te tire 250w con 6A es mas para comenzar el ajuste de una potencia se abre todo el trimer de salida y queda mas o menos en eso 5,5 o 6A. ............., yo también me canse de que los (Tecnicos) me roben por eso empece a reparar, hace 8 años que arreglo yo mis equipos y actualmente atiendo a 7 radios acá en corrientes, hay mucha gente que tienen la teoría en la cabeza pero en la practica no van para ningún lado. saludos
> 
> Si tenes una foto de la parte de adentro de tu pot ponela quiero ver la protección de roe que tiene.



hola amigo muchas gracias por tu interés en ayudarme con respecto a ala pote tenes mucha razón... si bajo el voltaje a 42.7 , aparentemente esta andando muy bien pero como dije hace muy poco...me gustaría llegar a los 250 o 300 ya que mi radio es la única que se quiere perder la señal y también unas de las desventajas es que yo la tengo en mono, no transmite en estéreo llevo un procesador por soft y la calidad de cristal solo un zumbido que ni se de donde viene me fije la placa pll y aparentemente no tiene nada malo o a lo mejor es una soldadura...con respeto ala otra pregunta que me quisiste decir y lo editaron si tengo dime en que momento te conectas así charlamos bien  desde ya un fuerte abrazo y muchas gracias...por tu ayuda}
Atte Yamilo





lvluis dijo:


> Hola a todos yamilo esa pot tiene dos mitades del mrf151g están cortados a la mitad generalmente cuando se queman se quema solo un lado del transistor por eso se corta y se usa asi como esta. Lo que no me gusta es la resistencia de 220ohm que tiene en la entrada esta recalentada tendrías que cambiar y las del bias tiene resistencias de 2.7k cuando debería llevar de 2.2k el consumo de 8A esta bien en el caso de que no tengas nada de roe en tu antena con 6A o menos como dicen mas arriba no pasas los 200w con 8A si no tenes nada de roe estas en 300W prácticamente y no le afecta en nada yo tengo mi potencia trabajando en 8A desde hace mas de 7 años y sin problemas.
> 
> 
> que tal estimado aparentemente tenes razón y hasta a hora no me quiere decir que transistor es seguro es como vos decís dos mitades del mrf. con respecto a la resistencia que esta recalentada ya la cambie y las del bias yo digo no se a lo mejor yo este equivocado si la resistencia de 2.7 k se recalienta imagínate de 2.2k je va no se amigo vos que decís las cambio ??? yo tambien quisiera ponerle en 8 amp me alegro que no tengas problemas con tu equipo


----------



## yamilo12 (Mar 25, 2013)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola yamilo,Me parece un poco alta esa tension,hace la siguiente prueba,apaga el exitador y medi ese voltage En el Amplificador lineal,Los 55v,asi sabemos si aumenta o baja,Si Aumenta el trafo entrega demasiado voltage,Si baja, a digamos 48 ,50v ,significa ,o que en la alimentacion existe presencia de Rf ,o que tu tester miente ,justamente por la presencia de Rf.
> 
> Fijate si el trafo que alimenta al lineal ,tiene punto medio,si es asi talves se podria cambiar   a esa derivacion y ver si entrega menos voltage.
> 
> ...




hola estimado amigo me gustaria que pases por este tema ya que si no sigo las reglas me van a editar todo lo que escriba muchas gracias  Atte Yamilo


----------



## lvluis (Mar 26, 2013)

Hola mira por empezar con ese voltaje no vas a conseguir mucho el trafo que tiene tu potencia esta mal es muy chico de muy poco amperaje por eso baja mucho o el capacitor es muy chico el capacitor que lleva es de 33.000mf x 63V, si podes pasame las medidas del trafo que tiene y el valor del capacitor, el trafo mas chico que se le puede poner es un trafo con laminación 155E (eso ya es otro tema), a ese trafo que tenes si haces trabajar mas a full vas a conseguir menos voltaje y asta podes quemar transistor y transformador, si tenes mail pasame asi te paso fotos de la ultima potencia que arregle la semana pasada es para que veas nada mas las cosas que te digo.



el tema del zumbido probaste solamente el excitador sin señal de audio desconectada directamente toda señal de audio y sin potencia proba así primero después contame.





encontré como subir fotos te paso fotos de la pot que arregle la semana pasada(fot 1,2,3,4) es un modulo de una fm que tiene 500w quedo con 300 mientras estaba en el taller esta, quemo transistor y el balum de salida, la 5 y la 6 son de mi pot te muestro como esta desde hace unos buenos años siempre esta en 8A ese día subió un poco por el mal tiempo y la 7 son los excitadores que tengo que reparar el siglo XXI ya se fue solo tenia transistor quemado de paso le puse una fuente switching y esta ajustado para mover 1k, el m31 es de una radio que tambien tiene 1K tiene 5 meses prácticamente esta 0km según el dueño se corre de frec. no lo revise todavía total le puse otro con el que esta tirando 500W y el de arriba tiene un zumbido como el que vos decís creo que esta totalmente descalibrado eso solo con analizador de espectro se puede calibrar y de paso le tengo que poner una fuente switching así me aseguro de que el zumbido sea por la fuente, bueno yamilo estamos en contacto saludos.


----------



## tiago (Mar 26, 2013)

Arreglado ...

Saludos.


----------



## lu6fgh (Mar 29, 2013)

lvluis dijo:


> Hola a todos yamilo esa pot tiene dos mitades del mrf151g están cortados a la mitad generalmente cuando se queman se quema solo un lado del transistor por eso se corta y se usa asi como esta. Lo que no me gusta es la resistencia de 220ohm que tiene en la entrada esta recalentada tendrías que cambiar y las del bias tiene resistencias de 2.7k cuando debería llevar de 2.2k el consumo de 8A esta bien en el caso de que no tengas nada de roe en tu antena con 6A o menos como dicen mas arriba no pasas los 200w con 8A si no tenes nada de roe estas en 300W prácticamente y no le afecta en nada yo tengo mi potencia trabajando en 8A desde hace mas de 7 años y sin problemas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola lvluis, por favor contame un poquito como es el tema ese de los mrf151g cortados al medio ??? tengo mas de 10 mrf151g tirados y quemados, te juro que jamas escuche eso y si de los 10 logro sacar por lo menos 4 te regalo mi alma  no sera mucho


----------



## elgriego (Mar 29, 2013)

Hola lu6fgh,No Vendas tu alma,como dice una vieja cancion infantil el :Andón,pirulero  !!!!El alma la entrego a Dios,El cuerpo al agua salada jejeje Me agarro el viejazo!!!!:Ante todo Como estas!!!. La cosa es asi ,los Mrf 151g y otros,Son Transistores mosfet de doble compuerta,Que comparten  en un mismo dispositivo,Dos Transistores,En los cuales sus electrodos principales, gate y Drain,estan separados,Los unicos que estan unidos son los Source que forman parte de su superficie disipadora y que van a masa ,por eso se pueden cortar al medio y usarlos en amplificadores de 150W o Juntar dos mitades sanas y arrmar un lineal de 300W,Por supuesto que estamos modificando la capacidad distribuida de toda la etapa de Rf ,pero como vos sabes en nuestros pagos Mas vale maña ,Que cuestiones de Ingenieria Jaja

http://www.macomtech.com/datasheets/MRF151G.pdf

Saludos.

XRISTOS ANESTI!!!.Pa todo el Mundo!!!

El Griego.


----------



## lvluis (Mar 29, 2013)

Hola lu6 mira el tema de los transistores es así primero tenes que identificar cual funciona yo los pruebo con una fuente de regulada de 12v que tiene un amperimetro, bien a lo argentino o si lo querés llamar bien a lo correntino, jajaja, bueno una ves que sabes cual es el que funciona cortale las patitas del que no anda por las dudas medi un par de veces para no confundirte te digo por experiencia después con una pinza comenzá a romper el protector eso si querés solo las mitad para algún lugar donde no tengas espacio te paso fotos, el motorola se destapo del todo por eso termine con otro después con una amoladora cortas la base que sobra. la primer foto es una placa tiros esa ya esta echa como para las dos mitades las dos ultimas fotos son de una pot tiros totalmente modificada con una placa que armo yo y con protección de roe tipo m31. bueno estamos en contacto saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 29, 2013)

lvluis dijo:


> .



Me encanto el Tyros tuneado,Te cansaste del biper molesto!!!!!

Hola Colegal vluis!!   Hace ya bastante tiempo ,con otro colega de las Rfs..,al observar que estos mosfet ,generalmente morian de a uno,y quedaba el otro sano ,realizamos una placa para poder usarlos,es decir en su montage original,y funciono de una,Un dia de esos que uno esta al dope,y con tiempo de sobra,se nos ocurrio destapar uno y ver como era este bicho por dentro,una ves observado el interior del chip ,procedimos amoladora mediante, a cortarle una parte,(La quemada)y para nuestra sorpresa,al instalarlo en un amp, funciono,En otros tiempos tambien, reparaba las etapas de salida de vhf,como las S-AV6 y similares ,pero ahora que estoy mas viejo y mañoso ,solo uso elementos nuevos,quizas porque ya no poseo el tiempo libre de antaño,ni la misma Vista.

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## lvluis (Mar 29, 2013)

Hola elgriego la verdad que si limpie todo el tiros porque las chicharras y los led esos no servían para nada en teoría el sensor de roe que tenia en la salida hacia que baje la pot pero igual nomas se quemaban los trans. porque no dejaba de transmitir, con la protección del m31 asta la fecha no queme nunca un transistor, llegue a armar la chicharra del tiros junto a la protección del m31 para que así cuando cortara por roe o temperatura suene la alarma pero nunca lo instale. bueno griego quedo a tus ordenes y saludos.


----------



## yamilo12 (Mar 29, 2013)

lvluis dijo:


> Hola mira por empezar con ese voltaje no vas a conseguir mucho el trafo que tiene tu potencia esta mal es muy chico de muy poco amperaje por eso baja mucho o el capacitor es muy chico el capacitor que lleva es de 33.000mf x 63V, si podes pasame las medidas del trafo que tiene y el valor del capacitor, el trafo mas chico que se le puede poner es un trafo con laminación 155E (eso ya es otro tema), a ese trafo que tenes si haces trabajar mas a full vas a conseguir menos voltaje y asta podes quemar transistor y transformador, si tenes mail pasame asi te paso fotos de la ultima potencia que arregle la semana pasada es para que veas nada mas las cosas que te digo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola estimado amigo conseguí un trafo de 48volt  y 10amp a hora dime como lo conecto ala pote y que medidas tengo que tomar para que no quemé nada.te mando un abrazo loco saludos


----------



## tiago (Mar 30, 2013)

lvluis dijo:


> Hola lu6 mira el tema de los transistores es así primero tenes que identificar cual funciona yo los pruebo con una fuente de regulada de 12v que tiene un amperimetro, bien a lo argentino o si lo querés llamar bien a lo correntino, jajaja, bueno una ves que sabes cual es el que funciona cortale las patitas del que no anda por las dudas medi un par de veces para no confundirte te digo por experiencia después con una pinza comenzá a romper el protector eso si querés solo las mitad para algún lugar donde no tengas espacio te paso fotos, el motorola se destapo del todo por eso termine con otro después con una amoladora cortas la base que sobra. la primer foto es una placa tiros esa ya esta echa como para las dos mitades las dos ultimas fotos son de una pot tiros totalmente modificada con una placa que armo yo y con protección de roe tipo m31. bueno estamos en contacto saludos.



Yo, personalmente, ante ésta actitud quiero advertiros que el tema de cortar los transistores de ésta forma, me parece totalmente irresponsable.
Éste tipo de dispositivos, utiliza, en su composición interna *OXIDO DE BERILIO* , cosa que resaltan especialmente en los datasheet, y aseguran que los dispositivos no son peligrosos mientras *no se rompa la cápsula*.
No creo que valga la pena montar un amplificador constituido con elementos carcinógenos.

Saludos.


----------



## lvluis (Mar 30, 2013)

Hola Tiago te digo que hoy por hoy hay tenes mas riesgo de contraer una enfermedad que te mate en 1 semana en cualquier hospital o sanatorio de acá mi provincia, y con respecto a lo que decís (No creo que valga la pena montar un amplificador constituido con elementos carcinógenos.)  entonces no vale la pena que fabriquen todo esto (Elemento de aleación, en aleaciones cobre-berilio con una gran variedad de aplicaciones.
En el diagnóstico con rayos X se usan delgadas láminas de berilio para filtrar la radiación visible, así como en la litografía de rayos X para la reproducción de circuitos integrados.
Moderador de neutrones en reactores nucleares.
Por su rigidez, ligereza y estabilidad dimensional, se emplea en la construcción de diversos dispositivos como giróscopios, equipo informático, muelles de relojería e instrumental diverso.
El óxido de berilio se emplea cuando son necesarias elevada conductividad térmica y propiedades mecánicas, punto de fusión elevado y aislamiento eléctrico.
Antaño se emplearon compuestos de berilio en tubos fluorescentes, uso abandonado por la beriliosis.
Fabricación de Tweeters en altavoces de la clase High-End, debido a su gran rigidez.) yo lo use por muchos años a una pot que tenia dos mitades y funcionaba de 10 sin ningun problema aparte con el precio que sale un trans de esos aca ($1000) vale la pena intentarlo. Saludos


----------



## yamilo12 (Abr 4, 2013)

hola estimados amigos del foro siguiendo el tema un amigo del foro me comento que el transformador que tengo es de poco voltaje y de poco ampe bueno les comento que conseguí un trafo de 48 v y 10 amp. a hora el lineal clon del m31 esta andando pero con menos de 6 amp. yo les pregunto que medidas tengo que tomar para poner este trafo ala plaqueta si le pongo directo sin puente rectificador sin filtros o con filtros mas pequeños quisiera saber como y que prosedimientos tengo que tomar desde ya muchas gracias estimaados amigos del foro


----------



## elgriego (Abr 4, 2013)

Hola Yamilo12,A ese trafo que conseguiste ,tenes que colocarle un puente rectificador acorde a la potencia ,un condensador de por lo menos 33000Mf,y un circuito de arranque lento,para que el filtro (condensador),dada la enorme capacidad ,no se comporte como un corto y mate al puente rectificador ,Te mando dos archivitos ,que creo que los saque de aqui del foro,pero no recuerdo de cual postEn este un colega comparte el circuito de proteccion de M31.Y que sirve para cualquier transmisor ,entre esos datos esta el circuito de la fuente ,con la demora de arranque ala que me referia mas arriba

Saludos.


----------



## yamilo12 (Abr 5, 2013)

Hola amigo griego por el momento no puedo descargar esos archivos no se sí yo tengo problemas con mi conexión o ya no están los archivos bueno muchas gracias por el aporte. Voy a intentar de nuevo saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 5, 2013)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola Yamilo12,A ese trafo que conseguiste ,tenes que colocarle un puente rectificador acorde a la potencia ,un condensador de por lo menos 33000Mf,y un circuito de arranque lento,para que el filtro (condensador),dada la enorme capacidad ,no se comporte como un corto y mate al puente rectificador ,Te mando dos archivitos ,que creo que los saque de aqui del foro,pero no recuerdo de cual postEn este un colega comparte el circuito de proteccion de M31.Y que sirve para cualquier transmisor ,entre esos datos esta el circuito de la fuente ,con la demora de arranque ala que me referia mas arriba
> 
> Saludos.



Hola..." @elgriego" te acoto algo...en el esquema del PLL del M31 te figura el Prescaler como desconocido...yo ya devele el "súper secreto" en otro tema de este mismo foro y el susodicho es el MC3393P te lo aclaro por si te sirve y querés corregir dicha informacion en esa imagen.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 6, 2013)

Buen dia colega ricbevi,Muchas gracias por el dato,Jamas se me hubiera ocurrido que usaran ese prescaler,es mas,hace ya unos años me toco un problema con un pll de estos ,la placa color cobre y termino con un 12017,con las patas cruzadas jaja y con otra posicion de dips!!!iAgregare esa data al planito,

Nuevamente Gracias y Buen fin de semana.


----------



## lvluis (Abr 8, 2013)

Hola Yamilo volviendo al tema y dejando un poco de lado los esquemas, te pregunto el trafo que tenes de 48v 10a es sin rectificar o rectificado. el trafo solo sin rectificar tiene que tener en la salida 38v o 40v MAX 41V en alterna para que te quede mas o menos en 56v a 57v rectificado pasame las medidas del trafo que conseguiste, y no te olvides de pasarme que valores tenes en los capacitares de la potencia lo mejor seria si podes poner fotos de los capacitores porque en una de esas también tenes alguno inflado que te esta jodiendo. Saludos



Hola el griego esa foto del circuito de protección es un modelo mio la que yo copie de mafer limpie una placa escanee y con el corel la copie jajaja que chico es el mundo no la foto donde explica el conexionado es una que le compre a marcelo de mafer por cierto una excelente persona, era una nueva la vieja es la que yo limpie, esa serigrafia yo se la pase a Daniel que vive en bs as en la zona de san martín es el que fabrica los excitadores y pot copias de m31 el mando a fabricar con su plaquetero y yo con otro que conseguí porque no me quiso dar la dirección de su plaquetero lo mismo que el modelo de la placa que tiene en las pot copia de m31 también son modelos mios. si encuentro el dibujo del corel lo subo para que el que quiera lo copie eso esta en escala real no como el que esta en word aca eso ya lo hice hace un par de años. todavía tengo unas cuantas placas de esas.


----------



## lvluis (Abr 8, 2013)

Hola el griego aca paso el cdr de la placa de protección mientras estaba buscando me acorde que ese que tiene el diagrama de conexión se lo pase a un peruano para que implementara en sus potencias por eso estaba todo marcado las conexiones, bueno estamos en contacto saludos.


----------



## yamilo12 (Abr 9, 2013)

Huu que macana el trafo que tengo sin rectificar tiene 48voltaje y es de 10amp...mañana sin falta saco las fotos para que vean los capacitores gracias un fuerte abrazo


----------



## lvluis (Abr 9, 2013)

Yamilo si es tuyo el trafo y te animas a desarmar le podes sacar unas vueltas del alambre secundario creo que serian algo así por cada vueltas de alambre tenes 1v y pico no me acuerdo bien tendrías que ir midiendo con paciencia fijate si el alambre del secundario es de por lo menos 2mm de diámetro bueno estamos en contacto saludos.



Yamilo te paso una foto para que veas el tamaño del trafo que lleva una pot de 300w. el cooler es uno de 12x12cm


----------



## elgriego (Abr 9, 2013)

Hola lvluis,Es cierto el mundo es muy chico,queres algo mas gracioso,en esos archivos comprimidos,aparece  una hoja escaneada,del manual de amp M31 Tradicional,en donde se ve el trafo con los trans ,tyristores etc .
Habras notado que alguien dibujo un transistor ,con lapicera roja,en la parte del circuito de reposicion ,Bah el que hermana las protecciones,sabes a que me refiero ! Bueno queres oir algo gracioso ,ese planito ,con ese tr agregado , lo subi Yo, hace muuuuucho tiempo a otro foro,las vueltas de la vida


Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 17, 2013)

Estoy siguiendo el tema y no termino de convencerme con lo de la tensión... el equipo que estoy reparando es un tyros. Le puse la placa de un m31 porque la original no es "toqueteable" y tiene componentes smd achicharrados... durante el ajuste con la nueva placa, por un corto a la salida se murió el mrf151g (un adaptador de mala caldiad... y las protecciones que no hicieron lo suyo). El detalle es que tengo 55v provenientes de la fuente. Antes de poner el nuevo transistor quiero estar seguro de que este voltaje no dañará el transistor. Todos hablan de 48v, y en la hoja de datos dice 50v... es correcto alimentarlo con estos 55v? de última, de que forma lo menos rebuscada posible, podría hacer caer esta tensión?.


----------



## yamilo12 (Abr 17, 2013)

Hola dj a mi también me pasó lo mismo , acá justamente unos amigos del foro me explicaron que es lo que tenía que hacer,sí lees detenidamente lo vas a entender mejor , de todas formas voy a trata de explicártelo bien,antes de que empecemos te voy a dar un consejo siempre cuando hagas algo tienes que tener la antena conectada al equipo. Bueno a hora vas a prender solamente la potencia. Sin prender el exitador (No prendas el exitador)   Sí te da entre 55 o 56 volt eso baja cuando prendes el éxitador.me entendes un saludo dj. 


Con respecto a mi equipo queridos amigo ya voy a subir las imágenes sólo le pido un poco de tiempo me estoy recuperando de mi problema de salud. Gracias


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 18, 2013)

yamilo12, releí todo el tema, y encontré el post donde dicen lo que me comentas. Vos lo probaste así? pregunto porque veo que conseguiste un trafo de 48v/10a.. casualmente ayer averigüé por rebobinarlo para conseguir los 48v provenientes del trafo (sin carga) y si bien no es caro, está fuera del presupuesto... literalmente le estoy regalando dinero al cliente ya que fui muy optimista con esto y le pasé muy poco... y este segundo transistor va de regalo... insisto entonces, con 55v no hay problema de quemar nada verdad? Estos 55v los medí sin carga, y si me fijo en la hoja de datos dice que muere con 125v. Será este el dato que debo mirar?


----------



## lvluis (Abr 18, 2013)

Hola DJ_Glenn mira tu fuente esta super bien con 55V finales (Filtrada) no corres ningún tipo de riesgo de dañar nada el MRF aguanta de 10 no te olvides que eso baja a 47o 48v cuando tu pot trabaje y mas si es un trafo original de tiros como el que puse yo en la foto asta 58v yo probe y no paso nada mas de eso no me arriesgo. te cuento que el trafo solo en la salida te tiene que dar 38 a 40V max 41v en alterna sin rectificar nunca 48v por eso le decía a Yamilo si podía sacarle un par de vueltas al trafo que el tenia para bajar el voltaje es cuestión de mañas y ir probando nada mas. bueno estamos en contacto Saludos


----------



## tiago (Abr 18, 2013)

Personalmente, yo no confio en las elucubraciones sobre cuanto caerá la tensión al conectar el amplificador dado que tiene X Voltios en vacío.
Si la fuente cumple las caracteristicas de alimentación que exige dispositivo que se le conecta no tiene porque haber ninguna caida de tensión. Yo tengo una fuente MeanWell de 48 Volt 12'5 Amperes, la cual está ajustada a 50 Volt,  cuando está en vacío entrega 50 Volt y cuando la cargo con los 10A del BLF278 entrega 50 Volt.
Tambien tengo una fuente (En este caso lineal) de 13'8 Volt 20 Amperes, que a plena carga entrega 13'8 Volt.

La tensión hay que medirla en bornes de la fuente y no en bornes del dispositivo porque el cable que lo alimenta si que puede presentar caída. 

Saludos.


----------



## yamilo12 (Abr 18, 2013)

lvluis dijo:


> el trafo solo en la salida te tiene que dar 38 a 40V max 41v en alterna sin rectificar nunca 48v por eso le decía a Yamilo si podía sacarle un par de vueltas al trafo que el tenia para bajar el voltaje es cuestión de mañas y ir probando nada mas. bueno estamos en contacto Saludos



creo que mi trafo el nuevo de 48v y 10 amp es re común por lo que veo tiene los alambres mas pequeños que el trafo que vino con la potencia...en fin ya lo baje pero todavia no me animo a ponerlo en cuenta del otro...


----------



## lvluis (Abr 18, 2013)

Ok tiago sin ofender te pregunto vos conoces una potencia de fm de las que se fabrican aca en argentina, tenes idea de los ejemplos que estas dando estas poniendo como ejemplo una fuente switching a la cual vos le pones un voltaje de salida y por mas que tenga la carga que tenga eso se mantiene en el mismo voltaje para eso tiene un integrado el cual se encarga de regular la salida y la otra de 13,8 REGULADA que también tiene prácticamente la misma función te regula a 13,8 por 20 30 o 40A pero el voltaje que tiene adentro el trafo no es de 13,8V es de por lo menos 20v o mas, una fuente de pot para fm tradicional solamente tiene un diodo puente y un capacitor por lo menos las que se arman aca en argentina las homologadas si traen fuente switching. saludos.

Digo esto porque veo que acá confunden mucho a los que no saben tanto del tema.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 18, 2013)

Hola estimado luis ,como estas,Te cuento que no solo nosotros en La Argentina, fabricamos fuentes sin estabilizacion electronica para tx,Tengo transmisores ,a los que les hago el mantenimiento de 2 y 5 kw cuyas fuentes no son mas que rectificadores y filtros de alta capacidad,eso si poseen circuitos protectores de sobrevoltage con interrupcion del +B mediantes relays,los mismos son de origen Norteamericano y estan homologados, ya que la reglamentacion no hace referencia al tipo de fuente que usen.Segun me conto la gente de villanueva..Lo que llevo a M31 a fabricar una fuente swiching,para su linea homologada ,fue el echo de poder controlar la potencia final de 100w a 300w,de acuerdo a la categoria de la emisora a la cual se destina el transmisor,de esta manera se evitan el tener que diseñar otro equipo, O tambien tremendos y costosos disipadores de un regulador serie,sumandose a esto que hace unos años contrataron a un joven ingeniero y ya sabemos que gente joven ideas nuevas,ahora ,y tambien se me ocurre que fabricaron esta fuente para tener cautiva a la clientela,supongamos ,se te quema el trafo en la Quiaca,vas a alguien que repare motores electricos y te puede sacar del paso,ahora anda a conseguir los igbt que usa la fuente del nuevo equipo en cualquier negocio ,que no sea de Capital Federal,Casi imposible!!!

Pd ahora que hago memoria, en La Plata se fabricaba un equipo de casi 200w que tenia regulador serie,creo que era marca ephill y de un trafo de 50v sacaban 28v estabilizados para el amp lineal,sabes como se ponia ese transistor. 

Saludos


----------



## tiago (Abr 19, 2013)

lvluis dijo:


> Ok tiago sin ofender te pregunto vos conoces una potencia de fm de las que se fabrican aca en argentina, tenes idea de los ejemplos que estas dando estas poniendo como ejemplo una fuente switching a la cual vos le pones un voltaje de salida y por mas que tenga la carga que tenga eso se mantiene en el mismo voltaje para eso tiene un integrado el cual se encarga de regular la salida y la otra de 13,8 REGULADA que también tiene prácticamente la misma función te regula a 13,8 por 20 30 o 40A pero el voltaje que tiene adentro el trafo no es de 13,8V es de por lo menos 20v o mas, una fuente de pot para fm tradicional solamente tiene un diodo puente y un capacitor por lo menos las que se arman aca en argentina las homologadas si traen fuente switching. saludos.
> 
> Digo esto porque veo que acá confunden mucho a los que no saben tanto del tema.



Si, hablo de fuentes reguladas, el trafo en la de 13'8 es de unos 18 Volt de salida,tensión que se mantiene midiendo en bornes del condensador de filtro a plena carga. En vacío si que es verdad que la tensión en bornes es de 18 x √2.

La verdad es que no pensaba en que llevaba la alimentación directa del trafo solo con rectificación y filtro, siento el error.
Si el trafo de DJ_Gleen es de 48 Volt, esa es la tensión que quedará al cargar el transformador. Un Italiano que conocí instalando un transmisor en la misma caseta que él, me comentó que éste tipo de transistores trabaja de forma segura con valores de voltaje de hasta el 16% superiores al nominal.
Es un dato, no lo he probado nunca.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 23, 2013)

Bueno amigos... ya tengo el equipo armado, con el nuevo mrf151g. Ya solo queda encenderlo y ajustarlo... me parece a mí que le tocaron las protecciones (que no actuaron cuando me murió el transistor)... y está muy rebuscado ese asunto en este equipo, por eso no se las voy a tocar... me refiero a que no es un gabinete, sino que viene todo por partes dentro de un rack bastante incómodo... en vez de carga fantasma, para asegurarme que todo queda ok le voy a poner una antenita. Así lo dejo funcionando un rato largo... aunque probablemente eso sea esta noche, para evitarme que me vengan a tocar el timbre ya que hay una fm transmitiendo en esa misma frecuencia... aunque podría correr el equipo 200khz sin que esto moleste a las emisoras vecinas... al menos así puse al aire una fm entre otras dos y no molesta para nada... eso sí, el audio bajito, porque cuando pongo el enlace como debería quedar me borra las dos emisoras a los lados... pero eso ya es para otro tema.

El exitador de este tyros lo tengo en 5w creo, no recuerdo bien... si lo bajo más aún, tendré un mayor margen de seguridad al trabajar la etapa con este mrf151g? si es así, con cuánta potencia podré estar debajo de los 100w, manteniendo la misma tensión de alimentación?


----------



## elgriego (Abr 23, 2013)

Hola amigo y colega,generalmente,ya con 3w de entrada,el mrf151g entrega 250w,si queres bajarle la potencia ,tenes dos posibilidades ,bajar ,la alimentacion ,a unos 36v,con eso ,tendria que entregarte unos 150w,o desenrroscar,el trimmer de salida,pa que cargue menos vio!!!.

Saludos Marplatenses......

Atte El Griego.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 23, 2013)

Hola elgriego, la hoja de datos dice que exitado con 1w y alimentado con 50v se obtienen unos 50w... esa me parece una potencia más que segura para trabajar, y poder toquetear los tres trimers a gusto, de modo que para obtener mayor potencia al final solo deberé aumentar la potencia de exitación... además, lo cierto es que no tengo instrumental apto para laburar más allá de los 100w y la técnica que uso para laburar estos equipos es valerme del roímetro (entre exitador y potencia) y el más que preciado amperímetro en la alimentación para ver el consumo al momento de exprimir el trimer de salida. No estoy con el equipo en este momento, pero ya tengo todo listo para encenderlo y ver que cuenta... será lo primero que haga mañana.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 23, 2013)

Hola DJ_Glenn,el ajuste mas importante es el que se realiza entre el exitador y la entrada del lineal ,hacia las compuertas del Mrf,y debe ser a la menor roe posible y la mayor transferencia de potencia admitida,luego se ajusta el trimmer de salida a max carga,ese es el ajuste normal de estos bichos,no es conveniente toquetear los trimmers de entrada,una ves que el equipo quedo ajustado ,ya que puede llegar a oscilar ,con la consiguiente destruccion del mosfet,Se puede, Eso si ,con un gran margen de seguridad ,ajustar el trimmer de salida a la potencia deseada,De la misma forma en que realizamos el ajuste, cuando hermanamos dos amp lineales de 250w,para obtener 500w,siempre tocando los trimmers de salida,jamas los de entrada!!!

Saludos  Exitos y felicitaciones por el logro obtenido.


----------



## tiago (Abr 24, 2013)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola DJ_Glenn,el ajuste mas importante es el que se realiza entre el exitador y la entrada del lineal ,hacia las compuertas del Mrf,y debe ser a la menor roe posible y la mayor transferencia de potencia admitida,luego se ajusta el trimmer de salida a max carga,ese es el ajuste normal de estos bichos,no es conveniente toquetear los trimmers de entrada,una ves que el equipo quedo ajustado ,ya que puede llegar a oscilar ,con la consiguiente destruccion del mosfet,Se puede, Eso si ,con un gran margen de seguridad ,ajustar el trimmer de salida a la potencia deseada,De la misma forma en que realizamos el ajuste, cuando hermanamos dos amp lineales de 250w,para obtener 500w,siempre tocando los trimmers de salida,jamas los de entrada!!!
> 
> Saludos  Exitos y felicitaciones por el logro obtenido.



¿Como haces esto de medir ROE entre excitador y etapa de potencia? ... Intercalando un watimetro?.
Yo, los excitadores que uso son de 1 ó 2 Watt, y con esa power no excito bien el medidor de ROE.
Lo voy haciendo al tacto, entre el tandem de entrada y el de salida hasta que queda a la máxima potencia con el mínimo consumo.

Saludos.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 24, 2013)

Hola Tiago,este ajuste ,se realiza exactamente de esa manera,se intercala el watimentro/ roimetro ,entre el excitador y el amp`final de potencia,Por ej tomamos un exitador de comercial ,por lo general ,son de 25w a 40w,Usan estos valores ,de manera de poder exitar,un amp de 300w,dos 300,o 4 de 300,El reparto de potencia y la suma de las salidas se realiza de la misma manera que en los repartidores de potencia de los sistemas irradiantes. Bien supongamos que tengo que ajustar un equipo M31 o similar,de 300w,Que usan el Mrf 151G,o Similar.  Bien ,ajusto el exitador a 7w ,7,5w de salida y lo conecto a la entrada del w/r,salgo de este y ingreso a la etapa de potencia,En estas condiciones se ajustan los trimmers de entrada al amp final,hasta lograr esos 7,7,5w ,y la minima roe posible,nunca o casi nunca baja hasta cero,una vez echo esto se ajusta el trimmer de salida ,a unos 7 amp ,(por supuesto que con carga fantasma)y se da por finalizado el ajuste,Te preguntaras tu que logramos ,con todo esto ,Al bajar la roe (interetapas),le ofrecemos una buena adaptacion de impedancia al exitador ,Lo que evita la generacion de espureas o parasitos

Bueno espero no heberme extendido demasiado ,y que se halla entendido el asunto.

 Pd Mis medidores de uso diario,son un daiwa de vhf y el pajarraco(Bird 43) Esos son mis ayudantes de campo en el dia a dia ,con la Rf!!!.

Saludos.


----------



## FMPATAGONIA (Ago 5, 2013)

Hola a todos....tengo una fm y estoy teniendo algun problema con el ajuste de los equipos, aclaro de antemano, que soy totalmente nuevo en el tema de equipos de radio, si bien soy tecnico electromecanico y me dedico a la prestacion de servicios de sonido e luminacion, en materia de equipos de radio no conozco demasiado, tengo un excitador de 25 w y lineal de 250 m31, nuevos y el problema que tengo, es que estoy interfiriendo en una señal del cable de mi ciudad, solo al rededores de la torre, quisiera saber que tengo que hacer para solucionar este problema. Desde ya muchas gracias y aguardo respuestas. Saludos cordiales. Gastón. ...


----------



## capitanp (Ago 5, 2013)

y cual es el R.O.E de tu antena?


----------



## elgriego (Ago 5, 2013)

Hola FMPATAGONIA,En que frecuencia emitis? y en que canales cae tu interferencia y hasta que distancia de tu antena emisora?

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 5, 2013)

Hola a todos, !saludos cordiales! Interferencias molestas en televisores con canales abiertos via aire (ether) por estaciones transmissoras de FM  generalmiente son provocadas por harmonicos de la frequencia de transmission o por espureos generados por un amplificador lineal mal ayustado o elevada ROE en la antena transmissora que puede levar el transmissor vir a oscilar y generar frequencias espureas y incluso saturacion de lo proprio televisor molestado por estar mui cercano de la antena transmissora y mas ainda saturacion de amplificadores de antena o de linea denominado de "Booster" que son banda ancha y quando se encontran mui cercano de fuertes senales de FM se bloqueiam  molestan lo televisor conectado a el . Haora interferncia en TV a cabo yo no se como se passa una vez que todos canales son conduzidos por cables coaxiales donde teoricamiente nada irradia como tanbien nada deveria sener captado jajajajajaja eso es buenas conexiones coaxiales y cables coaxiales de buena calidad con buenas blindagens efectivas jajajajajajaja, buenos niveles de sinais el el cable para imagenes y sonidos de buena calidad  etc...etc..
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## yamilo12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hola queridos amigos del foro desde ya quiero agradecerles su gran ayuda, hasta el momento el equipo clon m31 anda pero eh notado que bajo el volumen, el audio ya no tiene la misma potencia de antes, Mmm recuerdo una ves que un amigo que es técnico me dijo que sí cambiamos el dial de 93.50Mhz a 90.5  se bajaria el volumen. Pero en este caso no cambiamos el dial, sólo lo pusimos en marcha, Mmm me parece raro que ya no tenga el mismo volumen mi transmisor sigue en mono todavía no tengo el estéreo, me pueden ayudar un poco con este problema,
atte Yamilo


----------



## GustyArte (Sep 20, 2013)

No baja el volumen amigo, solo que te guias por lo que te indica el vumetro.
Este tipo de equipos al cambiar de frecuencia el varicap produce eso.

Lo que deberias hacer es lo siguiente:
Ponelo en la frecuencia original, inserta un tono de audio (por ejemplo 1 khz) y ajusta la entrada al 100% de modulacion, luego conecta tu receptor a una pc y utiliza un programa que te indique el nivel de audio, por ejemplo Sound Forge... fijate el nivel que marca y guardalo.

Repeti este paso pero con el equipo en la nueva frecuencia, inserta el audio (sin tocar el nivel de audio insetado, que sea el mismo que la primera vez) y fijate que cuanto te marca en la pc...seguro que menos.
Ahora subi el nivel de entrada de audio en tu transmisor hasta llegar al nivel deseado que te marca la pc.
Ahora seguramente el vumetro del equipo te marca que esta sobrepasado de modulacion, lo que debes hacer es ajustar el preset interno que esta en la placa del vumetro, con eso quedaria resuelto.

Espero explicarme bien! jaja

Saludos!


----------



## Plumaverde (Dic 15, 2013)

Hola a todos...segui entero este post...me llego a reparar un equipo Tyros, oviamente con MRF volado, y original, con el agrgado de una plaqueta exitadora, q*UE* por lo indague fueron los ultimos fabricados...Luego de leer el aporte del colega Ivluis y demas colegas, queria arreglar placa original del tyros rf, con control M31, o sera mejor una pcb tipo m31?...si es asi, donde consigo archivo pcb en tamaño real?, dispongo de pcb de rf para realizar y todo lo demas,desde ya muchas gracias...saludos colegas


----------



## elgriego (Dic 15, 2013)

Hola Plumaverde,Cambiale el Mrf 151g,Sacale la plaqueta excitadora(Fuente de espureas e interferencias) ,y en su lugar ingresa directamente con los 8 w del exitador M31.

La plaqueta del lineal amplificador de este equipo ,funciona bastante bien ,el mayor problema es originado por la placa excitadora y el propio excitador tyros ,que deja mucho que desear!!!!


Saludos.


----------



## lvluis (Ene 8, 2014)

Hola plumaverde que es lo que necesitas el pcb de la protección de roe y temperatura o del modulo de potencia de salida tipo m31 modificado para reemplazar la placa del tiros saludos.


----------



## lvluis (Abr 2, 2014)

Aca va esto para el que quiera fabricar sus propias placas de protección y PLL están en corel.


----------



## yamilo12 (Abr 29, 2014)

Hola queridos amigos del foro les comentó mi inquietud hace como cuatro meses nos trasladamos a otra dirección y recordando que yo tengo este clon m31 en fin. Mi amperimetro es de 1 amp que atrás tiene un rollo de alambre que commo dice más arriba hace que sea como de 10 amp yo ya tengo uno de 10 amp 50 volt es fácil cambiarlo tengo que tomar algunas medidas para no quemar nada. Bueno queridos amigos quedó. A la espera de su ayuda.


----------



## elgriego (Abr 30, 2014)

Hola yamilo12,Podes reemplazar tranquilamente el Amperimetro,Solo debes tener cuidado de no conectarlo al reves ,Porque te va a marcar para el otro lado Por lo general vienen marcados con un signo -,esa es la salida hacia la placa del lineal.

Saludos.


----------



## claudio230 (Abr 30, 2014)

La Conexión es así para ayudarte a aclarar un poco mas, desde el positivo del capacitor  electrolítico de la fuente, a la pata positiva del amperimetro (pata  +). De la pata negativa del amperimetro (pata - ) a la entrada del fusible en el modulo de potencia (un lado cualquiera de este) y del otro lado del fusible, debería estar ya conectado a la placa de potencia.


----------



## yamilo12 (Abr 30, 2014)

Gracias por sus respuesta, ;-) en el caso de que conecte todo bien y en el amperímetro marca menos de 6 amp está bien o está con baja potencia, Como en unos 150watíos:-[


----------



## claudio230 (Abr 30, 2014)

por lo general el lineal entrega entre 250 y 300 vatios cuando esta bien ajustado y consume entre 7 y 7.5 amper, que tenga 6 amper o menos obviamente tiene menos potencia, cuanta menos ???? no se hay que tener un vatimetro, pero hay que ajustar bien entrada de lineal / salida de excitador y por ultimo, salida de lienal para que quede entregando toda la potencia.


----------



## yamilo12 (Abr 30, 2014)

Ustedes conocen una mejor protección que la que lleva un m 31


----------



## claudio230 (Abr 30, 2014)

el M31 en su lineal tiene dos protecciones simples pero seguras, una por temperatura que no es mas que un termistor y un circuito asociado que apaga el modulo si este excede cierta temperatura y otra de ROE que tambien corta el modulo si se excede esta.

Hay otros transmisores llamados de reserva activa que en caso de ROE o temperatura bajan la potencia de estos pero siguen funcionando o si son modulares (ejemplo 1000 vatios, sumando 4 módulos de 250), en caso de falla de uno de estos por temperatura o falta de alimentación, siguen funcionando los otros módulos.

Tambien  el M31 tiene protección sobre la linea de 220 con varistores


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 30, 2014)

Hola a todos,  Yo enpleyo termostatos de seguridad senendo  eses mui comun encontrarlos en hornos de microondas que saltan quando lo ventilador de arrefecimento de la valvula magnetrón para de andar , eses tipos son de contactos cerriados y abren quando la tenperatura si eleva en mucho . asi yo armo el bien acerca de los transistores MosFet de lo paso final y en caso de falha en la ventilación o caso aya calientamento en demasia lo termostato salta  desligando  lo excitador y como me gusta andar con lo paso final en polarización Clase "C" , sin excitación  de RF lo paso final si queda bien dormido y no si estropeia, jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja.
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## yamilo12 (Abr 30, 2014)

En mi caso tengo una protección pero creo que sólo es de roe no tiene para temperatura. 
Y como vi que decían que no es de confiar en las protecciones del m 31 bueno muchas gracias por sacarme las dudas y ayudar en mis problemas. Un saludo a todos. Y para mañana feliz día del trabajador


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 30, 2014)

yamilo12 dijo:


> En mi caso tengo una protección pero creo que sólo es de roe no tiene para temperatura.
> Y como vi que decían que no es de confiar en las protecciones del m 31 bueno muchas gracias por sacarme las dudas y ayudar en mis problemas. Un saludo a todos. Y para mañana feliz día del trabajador



Muchas gracias estimado yamilo12, voi aproveitar lo feriado para escribir mucho por aca ,jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja.
La protección por tenperatura es mui inportante en caso de falla en la ventilación forzada.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## yamilo12 (May 6, 2014)

Acá dejó unas imágenes de la protección que tiene este equipo.
El led de temperatura nunca estuvo conectado por eso digo que no tiene protección
de temperatura..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 11, 2014)

yamilo12 dijo:


> Acá dejó unas imágenes de la protección que tiene este equipo.
> El led de temperatura nunca estuvo conectado por eso digo que no tiene protección
> de temperatura..


Bueno si no hay protección por sobretenperatura entonses ojalá nunca pare lo ventilador de arrefecimento senón adios para sienpre Lineal  y  incluso sin aviso previo , jajajajajajajajajaja.
!Fuerte abrazo a todos desde Brasil!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rodrigo Postigo (Jun 11, 2016)

lvluis dijo:


> Hola Yamilo volviendo al tema y dejando un poco de lado los esquemas, te pregunto el trafo que tenes de 48v 10a es sin rectificar o rectificado. el trafo solo sin rectificar tiene que tener en la salida 38v o 40v MAX 41V en alterna para que te quede mas o menos en 56v a 57v rectificado pasame las medidas del trafo que conseguiste, y no te olvides de pasarme que valores tenes en los capacitares de la potencia lo mejor seria si podes poner fotos de los capacitores porque en una de esas también tenes alguno inflado que te esta jodiendo. Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> Hola el griego esa foto del circuito de protección es un modelo mio la que yo copie de mafer limpie una placa escanee y con el corel la copie jajaja que chico es el mundo no la foto donde explica el conexionado es una que le compre a marcelo de mafer por cierto una excelente persona, era una nueva la vieja es la que yo limpie, esa serigrafia yo se la pase a Daniel que vive en bs as en la zona de san martín es el que fabrica los excitadores y pot copias de m31 el mando a fabricar con su plaquetero y yo con otro que conseguí porque no me quiso dar la dirección de su plaquetero lo mismo que el modelo de la placa que tiene en las pot copia de m31 también son modelos mios. si encuentro el dibujo del corel lo subo para que el que quiera lo copie eso esta en escala real no como el que esta en word aca eso ya lo hice hace un par de años. todavía tengo unas cuantas placas de esas.




podrias subir foto del PCB a tamaño real de la potencia 25/40 ? gracias


----------



## Ruben Adrian (Mar 4, 2017)

Hola gente, una pregunta, alguien tiene una placa de 2 mrf151g sumados? Gracias un abrazo con destornillador en mano


----------



## elgriego (Mar 5, 2017)

Ruben Adrian dijo:


> Hola gente, una pregunta, alguien tiene una placa de 2 mrf151g sumados? Gracias un abrazo con destornillador en mano



Hola Ruben.  No, lo que yo hago es armar los dos pallets,(placas) separadas y luego sumarlas con lineas de 1/4,Dado lo que cuesta un blf 574,no conviene hacer una placa que soporte dos mrf 151g,bueno es una opinion personal. 

Saludos.


----------



## P90beats (May 27, 2019)

Hola buenas una pregunta! Tengo una protector de roe y temperatura de m31 para un lineal de 300 w que usa el mrf151g pero me falta el transformador que es de 12+12 pero no se cuantos amperes es! Alguien podría ayudarme con esta duda?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 28, 2019)

Con 500mA te sobra.


----------



## P90beats (May 28, 2019)

Gracias mil gracias


----------



## wrossi25 (Dic 22, 2019)

Hola, me pasan el circuito roe m31 de protecciones por fa*vor.*


----------



## radium98 (Dic 22, 2019)

M31 amplificador


----------



## wrossi25 (Dic 22, 2019)

Lo tienen? No tengi ganas de ponerme a diseñar jaja


----------



## duflos (Dic 24, 2020)

Hola colegas les consulto a ver si me dan una mano con este pll , arme este pll que en cuanto al vco va de 10 , al mover el trimer verde se sintoniza en el receptor hasta hay todo normal , ahora bien al ponerle el prescaler ( ponerlo en el zocalo) se apaga el led de enganche pero sin nisiquiera tengan los swich en poscion para programarlo , es como que dicho prescaler hace un corto , esta formado de la siguiente manera , prescaler mc3393p- cristal 12.8mhz - pin 6 del mc145152p a gnd .. , la prueba que hice fue adaptarle un precaler mc12017 intercalando los pin y hay definitivamente hay si cumple bien la funcion el led apaga solo cuando engancha , puede ser que el mc3393p sea falso o no corresponde al pcb ? Alguien sabe a que otro prescaler se le podria poner sin tener que hacer tantas modificaciones ? De pines ?
Aca donde se aclara que prescaler lleva





						Transporte UHF M31 no engancha
					

Medi el prescaler, el pin 5 que me indicaste no va conectado, NC  el pin 6 mide 8.2000 y el pin 7 .0500 de los otros pines no mide una medicion estable o fija como el pin 6 y 7 y del MC145152 el pin 1 tembien mide 8.2000 en rango de 10 a 50 mhz del frecuencimetro.  Como primera medida el rango...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



Pcb: posteada por moises calderon  post #19





						Sintetizador programable con pll mc145152p2, prescaler mc12017p y cristal 5.12
					

Hola gente, me encuentro trabajando en un transmisor de fm cuyo principal criterio es que debe ser económico. Para hacer el montaje lo más compacto posible decidí usar el MC145152P2, pero he visto que todos los pll que llevan este integrado usan como prescaler el MC12017 u otros con una pata...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 24, 2020)

Hola duflos
No son intercambiables pina a pin por lo que si te anda con uno seguramente el PCB esta diseñado para ese IC.




Saludos.


----------



## duflos (Dic 24, 2020)

hola ric buenas tardes , por lo que había leído es que el pcb presentado en esa placa de m31  (2201) le iba el mc3393p verdad , ahora bien con el mc 12017 funciona pero con los pin obviamente cambiados no directamente al pcb si no  puenteándolos , la duda porque este mc3393p que es el supuesto prescaler no funciona directamente como debería esa es la duda  ...tal vez falso talvez de otra galaxia jajaja no tiene una foto de la parte de abajo de ese pll amigo  para comparar  si hay algún error mío o algo jajaja


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 24, 2020)

Puede ser falso o si intentas sintetizar una frecuencia mas allá de los 140MHz puede tener un comportamiento errático o directamente no funcionar porque los transportes trabajan a el doble o mas de la frecuencia limite de ese IC.


----------



## duflos (Dic 24, 2020)

joiaaa gracias amigo voy a ver si consigo por otro lado este prescaler o de ultima adaptar el 017 ya lo veía fierito este prescaler jajaja gracias ric


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 25, 2020)

Las fotos decente que tengo son de la parte de arriba del original y encontré este PCB que el Prescaler es el 3393 por la disposición de los pines aunque esta dibujado bastante "caseramente" por alguien a mano alzada se ve.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 8, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Las fotos decente que tengo son de la parte de arriba del original y encontré este PCB que el Prescaler es el 3393 por la disposición de los pines aunque esta dibujado bastante "caseramente" por alguien a mano alzada se ve.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 259480


!Barbaro , se no for de muchas molestias , acaso tienes la serigrafia de la otra cara ( posicional de conponentes)
!Muchas gracias de antemano!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## duflos (Ene 8, 2021)

hola Daniel ese coresponde al de la foto que subi es el msimo de m31
Dejo un video con el prescaler adaptado saludos ..


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 8, 2021)

Don Daniel Lopes como ya adelantaron esa placa es la original de excitador M31 (no homologado...color dorada Nº:2201) y aquí te aporto imágenes de la parte de materiales y del circuito impreso armado.



Esa placa tenia el prescaler MC3393(15/16 "borrado") y discontinuado hace años por lo que en versiones posteriores u clones era muy común que el mismo se sustituyera por un MC12017(64/65) pero no eran compatibles pin a pin(cambia el PCB) y tampoco coincide su factor de división.

Eso es parte del misterio que aun hoy en día suscita contestar la correspondencia de los dip switch con la frecuencia de salida ya que hasta no saber que prescaler usaron, que cristal de referencia(he visto algunos con 6.400KHz y otros con 12.800KHz) y que factor de división de los step no se puede contestar con certeza.

De la versión mas moderna solo tengo esta imagen del lado de los materiales y tiene un PIC que supongo que debe ser de la serie mas nueva porque no veo oscilador y las antiguas no tenían osciladores internos como las modernas.



Saludos.

Ric.


----------

